# Panama and Good Boy salts



## ShamZ (18/3/19)

Hi Vendors. 

Who's getting and when can we expect to find loaded on system?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ShamZ (19/3/19)

These are real good @Rooigevaar !

Bought the first one from @Sir Vape today.

Well done!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/19)

ShamZ said:


> These are real good @Rooigevaar !
> 
> Bought the first one from @Sir Vape today.
> 
> Well done!!



@ShamZ - tell us about that pod on the side
Is that a proper full vape setup? Or just a container with the juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (20/3/19)

Silver said:


> @ShamZ - tell us about that pod on the side
> Is that a proper full vape setup? Or just a container with the juice?


@Silver it's a proper disposable vape setup. And it reminded me how much I loved good boy.

You just remove the rubbers from the ends and vape away. Once battery or juice is done, you throw away

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/3/19)

ShamZ said:


> @Silver it's a proper disposable vape setup. And it reminded me how much I loved good boy.
> 
> You just remove the rubbers from the ends and vape away. Once battery or juice is done, you throw away



Ah thats cool
I hope the vape on that disposable pod is ok
Wouldnt want to try a new juice for the first time in a device that was sub par

Reactions: Like 1


----------

